# طلب موقع محطة تحلية تعمل بالطاقات المتجددة



## S.AL-Ganami (24 يناير 2003)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
إخواني أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين....................المحترمين.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: أما بعد.
الرجاء من أي شخص يوجد لديه او يعلم أي موقع لمحطة تحلية تعمل بالطاقات المتجددة (كالشمس والرياح) تنتج في حدود 10(م^3/اليوم) أو محطه تعمل بالـــRO, أن يضع السايت والموقع تبعها هنا أو إرساله على البريد في الأسفل.
شكرا للجميع وكان الله في العون.
شكر خاص للأخ المشرف على الصفحة.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني

المشرفة


----------



## مهندس مشاغب (25 يناير 2003)

أخي العزيز الغامدي .........

من أسمك يتبين لنا أنك سعودي ......

أخي الحبيب لماذا نبحث عن بدائل للنفط مع العلم أن سعر النفط عندنا قليل جدا ........

أما عن 10 متر مكعب باليوم تراه قليل جدا وأظن أفضل طريقة لهذه الكمية طريقة (VCM)


----------



## S.AL-Ganami (25 يناير 2003)

أخي العزيز/ مهندس مشاغب 
في البداية أنا لست غامدي (والنعم في الغمد) أنا غنامي.
بالنسبة لموضوعنا عن التحلية صحيح اننا في بلد يعتبر الأول عالميا في انتاج النفط. ولكن هذا لا يعني ان لا نبحث عن البدائل له خاصة عندما تكون البدائل مصادر متجددة (كالرياح والشمس) نستطيع تحويلها للاستفادة منها.
انا اريد اي موقع يتحدث عن وحدة تحلية (تستخدم أي طريقة من طرق التحلية) يكون مصدر الطاقه فيها مصدر متجدد (كالشمس والرياح). وتنتج على الأكثر 10م3/اليوم.


----------



## مهندس مشاغب (26 يناير 2003)

*ولكن يجب عليك أن تسأل عن cost*

أخي الحبيب ...........

طاقة الرياح تحتاج إلى مراوح (هذه المراوح تكلف مبالغ خيالية )

طاقة الرياح=> مولدات كهربائية=> طاقة حرارية إلى steam ((هنا خطر لأن steam ( ناقل للكهرباء ) )) => طاقة حرارية تنتقل من steam التحلية هذه إذا أردت أستخدام msf أو med

إذا أردت طريقة vcm

طاقة الرياح => مولدات كهربائية =>ضاغط 

أما عن الطاقة الشمسية :

افضل طرق الأستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية استخدام المجمعات الشمسية (كذلك هي غالية في الصيانة)

وفكرتها أننا نجمع أشعة الشمس في نقطة واحدة وتمرير steam عبرها 

أخي الحبيب الغنامي 

إذا كان عندك مشروع في هذا الموضوع أو انك تفكر فيه.......
لا تبحث بهذه الطريقة .......

أولا : صمم محطة التحلية أولا بدون أن تفكر بمصدر الطاقة...........وبعد ذلك أبدأ بالتفكير كيف أشغل المحطة 

فالألة التي ستستخدمها في التحلية تستطيع ان تستخدمها في انتاج كهرباء أو تحريك معدة أو .......

حتى أني شاهدت بفلم علمي محطة للتحلية تشتغل بمحرك ديزل لشاحنة تنتج 7.5 متر التكعيبي في اليوم

وإذا اردت سأنقل لك ملخص فصل درسته عن تصميم محطات التحلية بعد الأختبارات ان شاء الله


----------



## anasser (14 ديسمبر 2005)

10 م3/ اليوم 
من الافضل ان تستخدم الro على الكهرباء وذلك لعدم الحاجة الى توليد الكهرباء او ما يسمى الطاقة المتجددة حيث انها ما زالت عالية التكاليف .
حيث ان الكمية المطلوبه صغيره جداً .
ويرجى الاخذ في الاعتبار الملوحة المطلوبه للمنتج والملوحه لمياه التغذية ل Ro .


----------



## gasem333 (25 فبراير 2007)

السلأم عليكم .......... كيف اصنع متتبع للشمس فعال وقابل للصناعه في البيت 

ساعدوني .... وشكرا لكم


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

نفسى الاقى تصميم لمحطه تحليه مياه


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتشرف أن أعرض عليكم فكرتى عن هذا الموضوع
وهى موجودة على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141059.html
أو الرابط المباشر 
http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4246
وأى استفسار رجاء الاتصال بالإدارة لمراسلتى عبر البريد الألكترونى


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (24 يونيو 2010)

اخي الحبيب افضل طريقة هي msf 
وانا اقوم علي مشروع لتصميم محطة بسعة 5 مترمكعب في اليوم وهي محطة التبخير الومضي متعدد المراحل


----------

